# :
!
, ,             1  2012 ?

----------

-  ?

----------

10-

----------


## ZZZhanna

- 30 .

----------

> - 30 .


 - ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ,      - , 29 .
            .    ,    29  30 ?
   .

----------

> ,    ,      - , 29 .
>             .    ,    29  30 ?


  -  - ?



> .


 .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


  , -          ,           .
     ...  - (,  ,       ?).   -    .  .

----------

-    ...

----------

,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

--?    ?
   -       :Big Grin: 
 ,    ?     ...

----------

> --?    ?


 -      260...

 ,      "",  "   "     ...

 1-    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

..   .   "" -  1-2 .  ?

----------

**           ...

      ... ,  , ,   7%,     ...      :



> 15.13.           ,          
> 
>           ,          ,       ,           -
>                ;    -       .


      ""...

 ...  -  ** ...    ...          - ...     ...

----------

,    -          50          ...       ...  ...          ,      ... []

----------


## Bucom

> .


    :   ,    ,  ...

----------


## Hausger

.     ,  ,  ,     1   .   ,    ,  . 
       ,         .  ,              .

----------

*Bucom*,   -  4.02     ...     ,            ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,        .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,     :  -  ( ) -  

    ,           -      '

----------

,   , ,      3- ,     ,       3- ... ..  10- ...

    ...     ,  ?    ,         -     -  ...

    ...      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,        ?  :Pardon:

----------

*ZZZhanna*,     ,        ...

     -,  ,    ,     -         ,    ...  ,      ...

========= 
  , ..            ,    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ...


, , ...  :yes: 
   ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

... ...

   ,    2010           ,         ..
http://www.customsunion.by/persprint/1260.html

----------


## Hausger

,             .      "  ,   !".   ,      .   ,    1 .       .

, .      ?    11,      .   10  ,      . .   ,       ,    .

----------


## Bus1nka

*ZZZhanna*, , ,        ???

----------

-   .

----------


## anniee

> -   .


,      2.2.0,      -  3.5.1    .  ,  ?!         ?          ?    ,       ...

   -        858  31.12.2005 .  .       . !!!!   ...

----------

:
http://fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/kon...atelnost-quest



> : 20 _C           (    )   ,    ?_
> 
> : 
>       22  1995 .  171- "       ,         ()  " (    171-),   ,    ,     1  2012 .
>    ,     1  14   171- ,    () *(    ) *  ,    ,        ()   01.10.2012  10.10.2012  3  2012 .


,  ?

,      ...

----------


## Fraxine

> ,  ?


**,    !!! ,    :Embarrassment:  .

     .

----------


## 83

.
, .  .         .                     .     ?

----------

*Fraxine*,  ...      20  :Smilie: ))))))))))
      #31

      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

...  :Ireful:

----------


## MartaC

-     ""     ,           .           ,        , ..   ,        .   ,       ,    ,   ...  - ...     ?    -                 ...

----------


## Bucom

> 


 1  -:
"          .                   ,    .          ."

----------

, ! !


http://fsrar.ru/news/informacionnoe-...a-oper---alko-

       ,           I  II  2012    * 1  2012* .             .

   ...

----------


## Bucom

(21.06.12)     : "        ,       ,   ."         ?

----------

> !
> , ,             1  2012 ?


      1  2  2012    1  2012 ,     .

----------

.     - ...    .

----------

> !
> , ,             1  2012 ?


    21   ,         1  2 ,   -.

----------


## Hausger

> ,     *      I  II  2012*     1  2012 .             .


    ???
 ,       ???
 ,           .
 :Frown:

----------

> ???
>  ,       ???
>  ,           .


 .

,     .  ,    (    )    -         .

,      -    . 


    .
 :Frown:

----------


## Hausger

, ..   ,    1   ,   ...  ,        .     .    .

----------


## Sdoba

,      - 1-2    (    ),  1     ,        2-3 ,           ?

----------


## Hausger

*Sdoba*, .  1  -   :yes:

----------


## Katerina.

,        ? 
.  . .

-    .    ,    . 
    ?

    ,     2012, ?

.

----------


## J

,     .       .      .             .             ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


        ,     .
           ,    .

----------

!     ,  :    ..,      _       .              ...   ??    + -   ()    +    ..     .

----------

,    .    .

----------


## Hausger

,     !    ,    ,    .
   ,  .

----------


## Anber

,   .     ,     .

** . (  2  2012   -     ).

:
*-   ( )
-  
-    
-      ( ,     )*



 ** 
       28.06.12:

   . 2 . 1, . 1 . 14 171- ",    ()   ,     ,           25    ,          () "

   ,  *       ,           I  II  2012     1  2012* ,          (https://service.fsrar.ru/)

            .           (http://forum.fsrar.ru/).

  :

+7 (499) 251-46-19;
+7 (499) 251-53-87;
+7 (812) 610-06-36;

         ()          (https://service.fsrar.ru/)

   ?!

----------

,  .  1      .  2        10       ?

----------

.       .  .       .   ?.    .          -    .    ?

----------

,        3 ,      5,6,7.  ,    ,      ,   .  - -  , ! ?

----------

**,       ...     1- ...      10-     5-7  3  2012 .

----------

? 
       ?   4.20.4   7,          , .     .        ,  ,

----------


## Lavandanna

> .       .  .       .   ?.    .          -    .    ?


 ,         1  2     1 ,     ?      ?  .....

----------

> ,         1  2     1 ,     ?      ?  .....


          ,

----------

,           I  II  2012     1  2012 .

            .

----------

**,     -...    171-        1- ...

 -  ...

----------

> **,     -...    171-        1- ...
> 
>  -  ...


,       ,     .       ""      ?

----------


## Lavandanna

-   ,   -   ,    ,

----------


## Pomanoff

> -   ,   -   ,    ,


       ,    ,  ...

----------


## Pomanoff

> ,    1   ,   ... .


       ...

----------


## Pomanoff

> ? 
>        ?   4.20.4   7,          , .     .        ,  ,


 Alcodec   ,    ,      :yes:

----------


## zak1c

> ,    ,  ...


      ,     //  ..

----------

,       1   ?

----------


## anniee

:
    1  14    171-        ,         ()   (     171-) ,    ()   ,     ,           25    ,          () .

    1  6   171-          ,                      ,    .

 ,     4  14   171- ,       ,                       .

            ,                .

     ,      .    ,  -             .


  ...     ,       1, 2 ?

----------


## Kazanova

. --            ?( )

----------


## Kazanova

9  2012 . 815      ,   ()   ,    ,    
    14          ,         ()      :
1.        ,   ()   ,    ,    .
2. ,  ,    ()     ,    (   )          25    ,                 ( ), ,              25    ,    ,       ,    I  II  2012 .  20  2012 .
3.    ,     ,     ,                    .
4.          ,       24  2009 .  154 (   , 2009,  9, . 1119),  :
)  5.2.3    :
5.2.3.      ,   ()   ,    ,    ;;
)  5.2.12    :
5.2.12.         ,   ()   ,    ,    ;.
5.   :
     31  2005 .  858      ,     ,     (   , 2006,  2, . 223);
     26  2010 .  26           ,     ,     (   , 2010,  5, . 533).

  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post53783709

 ,     ,       ?

----------

-,    .    11,   1   , , ,  "",   : "  ",   :    ,  ,      ?

----------


## KV22

, !         ?    :     .  :       .      .
  !

----------

> ...


, ,       ??

----------


## Miva

:
           .   . 
 o-o Excel,         .           ECXEL.    (    ,   5 ).      !

 YouTube.
  .

----------

:

1.          ?
2.  2    1  (       -)
3.     :

              -  
               ?

----------

,     ,   (, , , ),   (, , ).         ,   ,    ?   1.01.2013  ,    ,   ,      ,    4   .

----------

,       ...

171-  14



> ,       ,   ,       ,     **                  .


_815



> 16.         .
> **                 .
> 
> 18.  (    ,    11  12   )           .





> 19.   ,    11   12   ,  ,              25    ,    ,       ,            ( ).
> 
> ** ,        ,                            .


 :  **      ...  **...  ,   -    ,    ...

   -    ,           ,     ...

:

----------

-  ,    ,       .    .   .          ...  100 . ,   80...
    ....

----------


## Kazanova

> -  ,    , ....


   ()       .

----------

> -,    .    11,   1   , , ,  "",   : "  ",   :    ,  ,      ?


           ...

----------

.        2  :   .  ???????

----------

?        ,      ?            12         ?

----------

5-7

----------


## 2012

?

----------

,!!!!!!!
     ?

----------

5,6,7, ,  8  ,  . 

,   -       4.20.4?

----------


## Kazanova

,      "  ,   (.enc)/   , !

----------

20 ?

----------


## anniee

> 20 ?


.

  ?      1, 2   ?    ?      ,    *(

----------

171-    1-     ...
 _815  ,  ,   -    20-    1- ...

----------

**,    ?  ? _815?

----------

...

----------

,     ? Ÿ  ,   ,     ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2. ,  ,    ()     ,    (   )          25    ,                 ( ), , **             25    ,    ,       ,    I  II  2012 .  20  2012 .


   ,        , **      ?  ,   01.07.12      , .. **   01.07.12,    ?

----------


## anniee

?     ?

----------


## Kazanova

> 171-    1-     ...


  ?

----------

- 
:  171-

 _815

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,   , ?   #98

----------

...

----------


## Kazanova

> - 
> :  171-
> 
>  _815


       ,   , ,  ,     ?

----------

> .        2  :   .  ???????


      ()/         ?

----------

(                   ?        1      ?    - -      ,  ?...    ...)      .       ...       . 

      ( ,    )     *    ,       ,   .* 

 , ,   -   .    ,    ZIP,           .   -  ?

----------


## KV22

, ,     ?             ?

----------


## anniee

** ,    ,     .      ,   ,      ,    ,        .              ,       .

----------

,       11    4.20.5.    2,    "   2".    1,     ,        .        1,      ,       ,   ?   ,        ?   ,        ,        ?           ?

----------


## Kazanova

> 2,    "   2".    1,


   1,          ,  "  .2"     .   ,    ,      ,        ,    .

----------

Kazanova, 
,  .   ,    1  "" - "",    1     ?      ,           ?

----------


## Kazanova

-  ,      .1

----------


## Kazanova

,   ,   ,             ,   )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## 2012

:
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=10118#p46396
         ,   ,         ,   .

----------

- - .  2013.   .

      -   .  15.13.   -3-4 . ,    4  *4000= 16000.  
 ,    16000 ,   6100+2400           (  6000  ).
       ,  ?

----------


## Ingala

> - - .  2013.   .
> 
>       -   .  15.13.   -3-4 . ,    4  *4000= 16000.  
>  ,    16000 ,   6100+2400           (  6000  ).
>        ,  ?


     .     .         :

* ,    ?*

            14.19  .       3  4 . .,      70  80 . .

 , -        .       .      .

----------


## Dimch

> ,       ...
> 
> 171-  14
> 
> _815
> 
> 
>  :  **      ...  **...  ,   -    ,    ...
> 
> ...


    ,    .   , ..       .
   .      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## Kazanova

31.08.2012 https://dap.center-inform.ru/news/de...ews-id=2490653

----------


## Dimch

> 31.08.2012 https://dap.center-inform.ru/news/de...ews-id=2490653


    -     ,  -      ,  .        ,        ,     ,    .       .         ,      .     "1.7.                  ."      **        ,     ,      ,            .

----------


## Dimch

**,        **   .        : 
 18.  (    ,    11  12   )           . 
 19.   ,    11   12   ,  ,              25    ,    ,       ,            ( ). 
** ,        ,                            .

----------

> - 30 .


           1  2  2012  -  20  2012 .

----------


## Kazanova

> ,        ,     ,    .       .


16.         .
                 .

----------


## Marik411

!!!     (),    ,      .    ,  ,      .      !!!             -    ?        ,      , ?

----------


## Switch

> 16.         .
>                  .


  ,        .       .          ,       ?        .       ,      ""   ?      .                 .

----------

"              ( -  )...."
   :
 ,     ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

-   ... 
           .       .        ?

----------


## ____83

> !!!     (),    ,      .    ,  ,      .      !!!             -    ?        ,      , ?


     ( ),        .

----------


## Lavandanna

http://r62.alcolicenziat.ru -    -         "  " ,       ?       ,        ,   -     ,         .

----------

,  , .   ,     .      11  12. ?  2            .    ?    .     !

----------


## ____83

> http://r62.alcolicenziat.ru -    -         "  " ,       ?       ,        ,   -     ,         .


   ""  , ""  .       ?  ""  .

----------


## ____83

> ,  , .   ,     .      11  12. ?  2            .    ?    .     !


1.,11  12
2.  ,,,.

----------

____83, .   ,      .        ?

----------


## Lavandanna

"      ."     c      "      .       ?

----------


## 0076

,      -       ?.

----------

! ,       11  1  2 -,      2012.?

----------


## ____83

> ,      -       ?.


         .

----------


## ____83

> ! ,       11  1  2 -,      2012.?


 1,2,3 .

----------


## 0076

?  2 ?

----------


## ____83

> ?  2 ?


   -       .

----------


## Kazanova

"  140  "" .  :"    , ,   . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zak1c

*Kazanova*,   xml    140   NotePad++

----------


## 0076

> -       .


    .

----------


## ____83

> .


    ,         .      .     .

----------


## Kazanova

< N="1" 000000000003="200" />
			< N="2" 000000000003="211" />
			< N="3" 000000000003="211/" />
			< N="4" 000000000003="212" />
			< N="5" 000000000003="230" />
			< N="6" 000000000003="250" />
			< N="7" 000000000003="260" />
			< N="8" 000000000003="270" />
			< N="9" 000000000003="280" />
			< N="10" 000000000003="400" />
			< N="11" 000000000003="410" />
			< N="12" 000000000003="450" />
			< N="13" 000000000003="460" />
			     .    ,    ?

----------


## Miloserdova

.6 -     ?     -   5,6, 7????????????????

----------


## GH

> **,        **   .        : 
>  18.  (    ,    11  12   )           . 
>  19.   ,    11   12   ,  ,              25    ,    ,       ,            ( ). 
> ** ,        ,                            .


 ,    ?:
1)            , ,  ()-?
2)    - (?) -    .?     - ,      .      ..      .   .

----------


## Pomanoff



----------

!!! ! !

----------

, !!! - ,       


,     -.     - -  .

----------

> .6 -     ?     -   5,6, 7????????????????


  6-      ,  , ,        .   5 .    .

----------

> 49704 
>  , !!! - ,       
> 
>  49705
> ,     -.     - -  .




    ?

----------


## Anber

> .6 -     ?     -   5,6, 7????????????????


  - .  .   1 ?       3    -    5, 6  7 ?


   -     1  2012 .     2-   1   ?

----------


## mainirina

> - .  .   1 ?       3    -    5, 6  7 ?
> 
> 
>    -     1  2012 .     2-   1   ?



, ,        ?

----------


## Anber

> , ,        ?


     ?  (  ?  :Wow: )


        ?

----------


## mainirina

> ?  (  ? )
> 
> 
>         ?


  , ,      ,  -     :Redface:  
     ,

----------


## Anber

:Smilie:  !

----------

.?

----------


## mainirina

> .?


... :Frown:

----------

!!!  . 
 :Big Grin:

----------

1-2   ,    12    ?

----------

,   ,   .
  100 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.

----------

> ,   ,   .
>   100 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.


   ,   10-?

----------

> ,   10-?



,      ,    ((

----------

> ,      ,    ((


    -,     "  XML",   .

----------

> -,     "  XML",   .


    , )

     2- . (  1-)          .   ?
..      () 1 ,   . 2 .   () 0,     - 2   3 (((
  ((

----------


## Kazanova

!       ,     ,    20,       ,    ,       ,         ?

----------

14.19.      ,    



> ,             
> 
>                ;           .

----------


## Kazanova

?

----------

...

     ?

----------


## Kazanova

?.   , ,  ..................

----------


## ____83

*Kazanova*, 
    ...    :, )))

----------


## Kazanova

,     ,  ,   -   ,

----------


## ____83

> ,     ,  ,   -   ,


   ,, .    , ,,  1  2 .   .. ,  ...

----------


## Kazanova

,  !

----------


## foka

,  101  0...10  : ""          : :  , 9     .

----------


## foka

,  101  0...10  : ""          : :  , 9  .        ,         ,

----------


## Kazanova

1-    -    ,  -  - ,

----------

5,6,7   8?

----------

8

----------

> 8


  - . 
            .      . 
  -       . 
  5.6.7.    8...

   8  -  ???        
 ?    ???  

!!!!!

----------


## ____83

> 8  -


           8
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=103&t=18230

----------

, ,    1  2 ,   , ..   1 ,     .  3         (  4 ),        ,     -, ..     (     1 ),  ,   ,   ,  .  -    ?  -  ,       .          ,   ,     -  "     ",      - .

----------


## ____83

> -    ?


 ,   .         .

----------


## Kazanova

!         !     ?  ?  ...............................((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------

*Kazanova*,   .    . !

----------


## Kazanova

-  ,        ,     ,     ..................,      ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## 83

> *Kazanova*,   .    . !


    "  "...

----------


## Kazanova

-    -  -    .  4      3.................

----------

3            ?

----------

> ,   .         .


     (, )...
 :Frown:

----------


## Ingala

,         ?   .       :
 ,        ,         .    ,

----------

1  2     .    ,

----------


## Kazanova

,       
http://fsrar.ru/actual/raz-poryadku

----------


## ____83

> ?


       ?!  "   ....",    !  -    : - ,- ...

----------


## Lavandanna

12-                    ,   ?    .   11    .     .

----------

> 12-                    ,   ?    .   11    .     .

----------


## Anton P.

> 12-                    ,   ?    .   11    .     .


   .12 (  )     " ".
 ,      .    .

----------


## Lavandanna

,

----------


## Lavandanna

> .12 (  )     " ".
>  ,      .    .



            ,

----------


## Lavandanna

,

----------

3-    1-  2-      3-    : 2012-10-05  13:04:06.277         "    "    "    "  " "  " ",     ""   ,      ( + )-  =            ,   17     .          0,       .      .

----------


## EvelinaSM

> ,   .         .


 ,    ,   .   ,         ,  ...

----------


## EvelinaSM

> 3-    1-  2-      3-    : 2012-10-05  13:04:06.277         "    "    "    "  " "  " ",     ""   ,      ( + )-  =            ,   17     .          0,       .      .


  -   .   ,        ?

----------


## Kazanova

1 :   , ""    , .  ,  -    ,      ,   .

----------


## IPshnik

"     ,         "  ,       -     ?      , -  ,       ,    ,

----------

:
   294  "000000000003" :  "229"       "String"    Enumeration.
    ,        ,  229,402,403,462  .,      .
       - ,       .
   ,

----------


## GH

,   ???     : " "   ?        .         ,        -   ....       ? :Smilie:

----------


## ____83

> ,   ???     : " "   ?        .         ,        -   ....       ?


         ....  :yes:   ,,.

----------


## Anton P.

""    ?   ?
   -  "".
 1  - "".     .
  ?

----------


## GH

> -  "".


  .      .    .(   ... :Smilie: )

----------


## GH

> ....   ,,.


!

----------

